# Got a new toy today



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife and I finally broke down and bought iphones. Now if I can just figure out how to use it. Like, how do I send a photo from the phone to facebook?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have no clue how to do anything with iphones but good luck with yours. They look like fun for those who can figure out how to use them.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats on your new phone. I love getting new gadgets and just got a new cell phone. Of course, with phones these days the actual "phone" feature seems to be an afterthought.

DESIGN PERSON: Hey, we just made this little device about the size of a deck of cards. It can get on the Internet, send emails, play games, give you directions while you drive, stir your coffee, trim your eyebrows--

SALES PERSON: Will my customers be able to make calls on it?

DESIGN PERSON (frowning and smacking self in forehead): Crap! I knew we forgot something!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^hahaha.

Love my iPhone.  I swore up and down I'd never own one, but I do use it a lot.  
Be sure to check out the area of KB that deals with a lot of things i-related.  
deb


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

There's gotta be an app for that. 

I have a (non-i) smart phone, and it's the niftiest thing ever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob, I'm going to move this down to the apple devices board where the iPeople hang out. . . .I bet you'll get lots of advice -- some might even be good!

Enjoy your new phones!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob, did you figure it out yet?  If not...
Open the FB app.  Tap on the little square at the top left (with 9 squares in it).  Then tap on Photos in the middle bottom row.  Tap the plus sign in the top right corner.  You'll get a menu - tap on "Choose from Library".  That'll take you to the library of photos you've taken on the phone.  Tap on the picture you want, add a caption if you'd like, then tap "Upload".  And voilà!  It will post to your wall on FB.  Hope this helps - and enjoy - I love my iPhone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Tompkins said:


> Congrats on your new phone. I love getting new gadgets and just got a new cell phone. Of course, with phones these days the actual "phone" feature seems to be an afterthought.
> 
> DESIGN PERSON: Hey, we just made this little device about the size of a deck of cards. It can get on the Internet, send emails, play games, give you directions while you drive, stir your coffee, trim your eyebrows--
> 
> ...


When the iPhone first started appearing on display in Apple stores, we went to look at one. The salesman expert seemed surprised that how to make a call was the first thing we asked about. And he didn't seem too sure, LOL!

As long as my husband has to use the cell phone to make calls, we won't be getting a smart phone. 

Betsy


----------

